
Pakistan court overturns blasphemy death sentence - usmanshaikh06
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/oct/31/asia-bibi-verdict-pakistan-court-overturns-blasphemy-death-sentence
======
amingilani
I don't think HN would be particularly interested in this news but, as a
fellow countryman, congratulations. :)

